# Fleas Everywhere



## Mable2 (Jan 12, 2015)

Can any one suggest what to do to stop flea infestation from my pet I have tried many stuff all fail. Also I am worried about my other dogs that they should not get fleas. Any suggestions what to do?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

wash all dogs with flea shampoo, flea comb all the dogs - have a cup of rubbing alcohol on hand if any fleas come of with the comb immediately imerse in the alcohol don't give then a chance to jump off, wash all your bedding and clothes, repeatedly vacume, bug bomb your house and car. repeat all steps 'till flea free.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wash the dogs as described. i would call an exterminator. if you are in a warm climate your yard should be treated also. prevention is key. in my area, it was a bad year for fleas and ticks. i have found the two usually go hand in hand.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

also i used advatage and a natural repellent. maybe gator bytes will post the recipe for you.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There's a technique to flea bathing, and it's important to do it right: you must start at the head, then work back, making sure to get between the toes as you work your way back, ending at the tip of the tail. The reason is that the fleas will run away from the soap, hiding in the ears or even the nostrils if you start at the back. 

Wondercide Eco-Treat is a very safe, cedar-oil yard spray. It kept my yard flea-free last year, and cut down on the number of mosquitoes too. I think they have some house sprays too, though I haven't used them. I absolutely love their bar of natural soap for dogs (REPEL), with its essential oils.

You are likely going to need to protect the dogs with a monthly product until this is under control -- Advantage, Vectra3D, Comfortis, etc. You might see what your vet sells and recommends for your area.

When you vacuum, be sure to empty the contents into a plastic bag, tie it up tightly, and take it outside to the waste bin.


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

This might sound odd, but give a dog a bath in Dawn soap (the blue one). Start at the head and work your way down. You will be able to see the fleas jumping off. Then invest in some Frontline... Dont go for non of the cheap stuff. This stuff works.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

In my opinion, Frontline _is_ the cheap stuff. It uses a pretty old insecticide (fipronil) that came off patent --- thus all the generic versions of it lately. Advantage is older too..and I'm starting to get worried about it too (though it still works for me, so far...). Comfortis, Vectra3D, Activyl and even the new Saresto collars are the "new" generation -- available from a vet. 

Most of the shelters I know in my area have stopped using fipronil-based treatments because they perceive that fipronil doesn't seem to be as effective as it once was -- there's a rumor of resistance to fipronil developing in some areas (though reports are purely anecdotal, as far as I know). I've had the same experience with fipronil-based products--dogs still had fleas after using them. I understand that Frontline's position is that it's user error, and there's no resistance. The shelter vets I know don't seem to be buying it though--and I know several who used to use a lot of Frontline. If it works for you, that's great -- fipronil is widely available in lots of formulations that are pretty inexpensive, so as long as it works you can save some money. Just check carefully to be sure that it _is_ working.

I also think Dawn is likely to dry out the fur and coat. There are better options -- like this one: Natural Chemistry De Flea Pet Shampoo at PETCO 
and this one:
Natural Shampoo Soap Bar with Citronella & Geranium


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

the reason dawn and other dish soaps work is because it will destroy an insects exoskeleton. i mix 1/3 dawn and 2 thirds water and use that as a bee repellent if i happen to get a bee,wasp or hornet in the house.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

while battling the fleas have a spray bottle of cedar oil in your arsenal at all times. randomly mist dogs, bedding, furniture and carpets. it doesn't kill fleas but repels them. you basically have to go to war with those nasty little creatures.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> the reason dawn and other dish soaps work is because it will destroy an insects exoskeleton. i mix 1/3 dawn and 2 thirds water and use that as a bee repellent if i happen to get a bee,wasp or hornet in the house.


 Wondercide, Wondercide, Wondercide.

As Magwart posted, the "repel" soap bar - contains Neem, a natural insecticide.

Use the Eco-treat outside to kill off the buggies, and then consider nematodes after this has worn off after a rain or two...the nematodes feed on the larva of fleas and ticks...possible the cedar spray will kill the nematodes.

Inside, if infested, use their pet friendly spray and fog the house, need and can rent a cold fogger or something like that - NOT fogger that uses heat. Go to their website...google it.

Spray your dogs down with the pet version "Evolv" (not the eco-treat) 
instant death and kills all life cycles. Even the pesticide sprays/bombs do not do this

Hunter-instant death to wasps too., I know, I've done it!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

You can buy and feed food grade Diatomaceous Earth. It works topically as well as it's good for many things when taken internally. I buy from True Raw out of Guelph Ontario, depending on where you live, you can probably find a local supplement company.
We discovered one of my dogs had fleas at the vet - totally embarrassing, I felt like the dirty kid who comes to school with lice. Anyways, as the dog was aged, we did go a round of chemical treatments, but I took a day off work and used the powder in the house and we started the food grade in their meals. I cook a weeks worth of stew for them and add the powder, it's to be fed in a tea or gravy due to the danger in the particles, once the stew is cool, before I portion it off, we add the powder. Knock wood it has worked! We live in an area with a high water table, it can be a bit swampy at times, tons of cedars and other trees and we made the mistake of using wood chips for my daughter's play area - never again, I think that's how we got infested. Next year it is gravel.
The nice thing about the food grade is it can be used internally and externally.


----------

